# dog cartoons



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Funny! Wow that last one makes you think! Hmmmm? yuk!:suspicious:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very funny, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Funny Indeed. I really like the one with the Commands. Makes me thing I'm getting really screwed by Radar and his "Selective Hearing" when it comes to commands. He just does them when it suits him......Wise Guy.....ound: 

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know Cash actually did eat something to make him vomit blood two days before he was scheduled to be neutered.... yup cancelled.


----------

